# Mr. Hardwick's: HARDSHOTS - EASY AS PIE (Competition!)



## method1 (13/3/18)

*Mr. Hardwick's: EASY AS PIE*

Crispy deep fried apple pie with a spiced vanilla glaze, just like our favourite drive-through dessert.

The 2nd in our range of HARDSHOT DIY concentrates.
*Available this week.

COMPETITION!
Just tell us why you like (or dislike) one-shots!
Commenters will be entered into a draw to win an EASY AS PIE HARDSHOT.*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Great... now im hungry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

One shots is so convenient for people that are new to DIY. I for one love the one shots because it helped ease the nerves when starting my DIY journey. It's also a fast way and cheaper way to stock up on juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Like: easy to mix... even on a doff day 
Dislike: makes me feel like an idiot when I think about all the wasted concentrates on my "herbicide mixes"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## JB1987 (13/3/18)

Easy mixing is a win, great for those days when you feel like something new but you're in a zero effort mood.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/18)

Maximum return for minimum effort, especially on the dof days as per @Smoke_A_Llama . And you know it's going to be vapable and tasty.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Maximum return for minimum effort, especially on the dof days as per @Smoke_A_Llama . And you know it's going to be vapable and tasty.



And if it's not... you can blame someone other than yourself

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gersh (14/3/18)

-Convenience.
-less time consuming.
-less chance of tipping bottles over because now there’s only one concentrate bottle. 
-You can still ultimately decide at what strength of the concentrate you prefer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Cause one shots are “easy as pie” 

I’ve been so keen for these forever!!! I think one shots are going to revolutionize the DIY community and get way more people interested in mixing than ever before!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius (14/3/18)

Zero effort
Dumb people friendly ( Referring to myself )
Quality juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/18)

What a pleasure to add just one flavour ingredient to your base. No more taking out multiple concentrates and then filing them again. And steeping time is almost halved.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (14/3/18)

It is easy and hassle free, especially if you are a student that don't always have the time to mix juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (14/3/18)

There’s no doubt in my mind that one shots are the future of vaping. 

It’s easy
Convenient 
Cost effective 
It takes the hassle out of having to ensure you have all the ingredients, nothing worse than getting halfway thru a mix only to see you’re a ml short. 
You’re guaranteed that the juice is exactly as the mixer intended
Gives you freedom to mix to your personal preference regarding nicotine and pg/vg

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## jprossouw (14/3/18)

One shots just make mixing so much easier, and cost effective in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/3/18)

Also noteworthy add on... cost saving especially if the one shot is based off a recipe which requires exotic ingredients (e.g. sweet rice) or ones that basically would cost more (again sweet rice being +- R60) than half the price of the one shot mix

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Also noteworthy add on... cost saving especially if the one shot is based off a recipe which requires exotic ingredients (e.g. sweet rice) or ones that basically would cost more (again sweet rice being +- R60) than half the price of the one shot mix


Very clever llama this evening

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (14/3/18)

I really like to get to feel like I'm a DIY'er when I'm really no such thing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (14/3/18)

Best thing about 1shots is that you will never be missing 1 concentrate,you mix it up and chances are it will turn out good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/3/18)

All of the above, and

Mixing an already known (mostly) & tested recipe. The mixer/creator has done all the hard work - I just mix...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

I love the cost-effectiveness of it, as well as the simplicity!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

No shopping around for concentrates and ending up paying shipping from multiple stores.
Can always get your preffered nic, vg/pg ratio and flavour strength.
Mostly snv.

Ps: I have heard rumours about this apple pie. Some who had toot of it say its chicken dinner pudding.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/3/18)

Saving storage space..one thirty no bottle compared to a few 10mls..

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/3/18)

Did I win yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Did I win yet?


Definitely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (19/3/18)

Now available at BLCK:

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/hardshots/products/easy-as-pie-hardshots-30ml

Keep those comments coming

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/18)

method1 said:


> Now available at BLCK:
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/hardshots/products/easy-as-pie-hardshots-30ml
> 
> Keep those comments coming


What a bonus mix %!!

250ml of juice from one shot!! Thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (19/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> All of the above, and
> 
> Mixing an already known (mostly) & tested recipe. The mixer/creator has done all the hard work - I just mix...



I agree all of the above.

And if you are a mixer like me, obsessed with trying to create your own recipes, you could end up with a month of crap juices. Recipes that sounded better in my head and didn't quite turn out as you want. Like I have this month 

Having some OneShots in your masses of ingredients, allows you to have 'sure thing' recipes on the side... which you can tell your friends are your own... and then admit the truth an hour later

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/18)

Lucky me, I nearly placed an order yesterday, but couldn't find the one shot, so decided to do it tonight, so at the top of my list, Easy as Pie by @method1 . And no, I saw this thread too late to enter, but will definately be enjoying this with all of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SinnerG (20/3/18)

Pros:
#1 avoids many hours sitting on e-liquid-recipes.com trying to imagine how a recipe would taste
#2 value for money ... because vaping has made me poor 

Cons:
#1 the hype train is just as real as it is with pre-mixed. You never know if you'll like the concentrate ... and when you don't, you're "effectively" stuck with 200+ mls of it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

method1 said:


> Now available at BLCK:
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/hardshots/products/easy-as-pie-hardshots-30ml
> 
> Keep those comments coming


What’s the steep time on this @method1?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Did you mix yours yet @Room Fogger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Did you mix yours yet @Room Fogger?


Did a small mix, waiting for tomorrow to sample it, want to rewick the Solo for the occasion. Easy as pie 2 x30ml. Waiting for another 3 one shots as well. Until I have recovered some more this is an easy way to have some good juice with minimum effort and concentration, not there yet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Strontium (22/3/18)

When does this competition run until?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Did a small mix, waiting for tomorrow to sample it, want to rewick the Solo for the occasion. Easy as pie 2 x30ml. Waiting for another 3 one shots as well. Until I have recovered some more this is an easy way to have some good juice with minimum effort and concentration, not there yet.
> View attachment 126708


Looking good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> good juice with minimum effort



This about sums it up for me. It’s a win win all round

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (23/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What’s the steep time on this @method1?



Doesn't need too long - a few days. 
Pretty solid from the shake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## method1 (23/3/18)

Strontium said:


> When does this competition run until?



I'll let it run til Monday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

method1 said:


> Doesn't need too long - a few days.
> Pretty solid from the shake.


Thank you. Gonna mix it up tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

@method1 @Paul33 Can't wait for tomorrow morning to get my first taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @method1 @Paul33 Can't wait for tomorrow morning to get my first taste


I might mix tonight so I can taste tomorrow! 

Not very patient when it comes to juice!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @method1 @Paul33 Can't wait for tomorrow morning to get my first taste


Let me know so I know what I’m in for!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Let me know so I know what I’m in for!!


Will definately do, I'm so impatient to try but wanted to give it at least some time to work it out in the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Will definately do, I'm so impatient to try but wanted to give it at least some time to work it out in the bottle.


I’m the same. 

Impatience kicks in, wicks get redone, juice get dripped and then it’s KAK cause I couldn’t wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (23/3/18)

Got my easy as pie hardshot today. Mixed up, and waiting till tomorrow to vape it. Smells damn good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

jprossouw said:


> Got my easy as pie hardshot today. Mixed up, and waiting till tomorrow to vape it. Smells damn good


Also just mixed mine, took all of 2 mns. Win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (23/3/18)

Everyone that I’ve spoken to that’s tried Easy as Pie reckons it’s brilliant. 

Sounds like another homerun @method1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jprossouw (24/3/18)

Well, i just dripped some of this pie. Its good, its delicious, its yummy. Gona let it stand some more, sure it will only get better.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/18)

@method1 @Paul33 The nomness is great with this one  , rocking in the Skyclone. Going to mix the rest of the one shot to let it stand for a while, I think it is just going to go from great to incredible, I really like this one. It may just end up in my basket on a monthly basis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @method1 @Paul33 The nomness is great with this one  , rocking in the Skyclone. Going to mix the rest of the one shot to let it stand for a while, I think it is just going to go from great to incredible, I really like this one. It may just end up in my basket on a monthly basis.


Now THATS what I wanted to hear!!

I’m going to rewick and start dripping it when I get home then mix the rest 

If it’s good in the skyclone it will be in the B.B. bonus. I needed something else to go in there!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (27/3/18)

Like: very convenient, easy and perfect fit beginners.
Dislikes : more experienced mixers might not like not being able to adjust according to the their personal precedence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/3/18)

Comp closed!
Congrats to @Room Fogger for taking the top spot!
Please PM your details for shipping  

Also decided to extend the giveaway to the top 3 so @rogue zombie & @Oliver.yopanda please get in touch too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 127192
> 
> Comp closed!
> Congrats to @Room Fogger for taking the top spot!
> ...


Awesome comp! Thanks for sharing the love with us @method1 !

Well done to @Room Fogger , @rogue zombie , and @Oliver.yopanda !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

Wow, nice one. Thank you @method1 for the awaesome competition. And congratulations to @rogue zombie @Oliver.yopanda as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

ah check you go @Room Fogger you good thing!!

Congrats to @rogue zombie and @Oliver.yopanda as well!! 

Enjoy everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

I see @Smoke_A_Llama and I held the middle together there at 8 and 9

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/3/18)

Nice one @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I see @Smoke_A_Llama and I held the middle together there at 8 and 9


Just when I thought in was starting to climb up the ranks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (27/3/18)

Well done @Room Fogger !!
I will come give a lick and a taste when it is ready !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Well done @Room Fogger !!
> I will come give a lick and a taste when it is ready !


You are most assuredly welcome, I will let you know!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (27/3/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 127192
> 
> Comp closed!
> Congrats to @Room Fogger for taking the top spot!
> ...



Oh wow thank you very much. Most kind of you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium (27/3/18)

Congrats guys, enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jprossouw (27/3/18)

Congratulations guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (27/3/18)

I am in a state of shock right now, I'm so Amped! Thanks so much method1, Yoh!
And well done to the other two winners Room Fogger and rogue zombie! Thank you so much again method1!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

@method1 some feedback on your easy as pie:

First drag a few days ago I wasn’t sold and put it back in the cupboard. 

Grabbed it again today and dripped and haven’t put it down. 

Hats off to you sir, this juice is top drawer. Definitely going to become a staple in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (27/3/18)

Congrats @Room Fogger @rogue zombie and @Oliver.yopanda hope you enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/18)

Congrats to the winners and to @method1 !
Easy as pie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (29/3/18)

Got my bottle, thanks again for the comp @method1 !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (29/3/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Got my bottle, thanks again for the comp @method1 !



Great stuff, look forward to your thoughts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

My favourite time of the day, The Courier Guy just dropped of my prize, Easy as Pie one shot! Thank you so much for the competition @method1 , it was great, can't wait to mix this weekend. Thanks for the tester of mango lassie included as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (5/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My favourite time of the day, The Courier Guy just dropped of my prize, Easy as Pie one shot! Thank you so much for the competition @method1 , it was great, can't wait to mix this weekend. Thanks for the tester of mango lassie included as well.



Nice, hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My favourite time of the day, The Courier Guy just dropped of my prize, Easy as Pie one shot! Thank you so much for the competition @method1 , it was great, can't wait to mix this weekend. Thanks for the tester of mango lassie included as well.


Congrats, dude. Please post a detailed review of the Easy as Pie. I'm thinking of ordering some of it month end and would like to hear your thoughts on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Congrats, dude. Please post a detailed review of the Easy as Pie. I'm thinking of ordering some of it month end and would like to hear your thoughts on it.


Will do, going to try and do a mix the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/18)

Ok, here is my review of the Easy as Pie one shot. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , please move if not the correct thread for this please.

Tank: Skyclone without an air disc, one airflow closed.
Coil: Fine MTL 2.5 Id fused Clapton coil.
Mod: Therion 166.
Wattage: 18 to 24 watts
Profile: Bakery

Right of the mix and resting for about 4 hours the taste is a bit mixed and I battled to figure out the flavours, but it was not an unpleasant experience. 
By day 3 the individual flavours started to be identifiable and they were starting to work together. At this stage you already know that this is becoming a seriously good juice.
After 7 days it really started shining for me. I get a sweet pastry on the inhale, but not overly sweet, and a sweet and sour cooked apple taste on the exhale. The apple is a subtle taste and not overpowering and is how a pie apple must taste in my opinion. I do not get any cinnamon or raisin which reminds me more of a danish type bakery than anything else.

I have been vaping it as an adv the whole week in my rotation of juices, and especially liked it in the afternoons after lunch and evenings. I think for me this is going to become a regular in my rotation, especially in winter where we want a heavier pudding or bakery that is a bit hotter on the cold days. My sweet spot was at about 18 w most of the time as I prefer a cooler vape. At 24 w the flavours are more pronounced, but too hot for me at this stage, this may be better for winter as it will give a hotter vape that is more suitable for the season.

I am really enjoying this and will definately be buying the one shot for mixing again in future. This will definately be in my rotation in especially winter months. Thank you to @method1 for the awesome competition and also for a great juice imho.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Humbolt (23/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, here is my review of the Easy as Pie one shot. g0g , please move if not the correct thread for this please.
> 
> Tank: Skyclone without an air disc, one airflow closed.
> Coil: Fine MTL 2.5 Id fused Clapton coil.
> ...


Thanks for this review, bud. I have just placed an order with Black Vapour @Richio now for my DIY supplies and have added this as well. Hopefully this will kickstart me back into the DIY game again. I cannot wait to try this one shot out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/18)

So easy as pie has become a staple juice for me @method1 

What and when is the next one shot going to be?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> So easy as pie has become a staple juice for me @method1
> 
> What and when is the next one shot going to be?


Agreed, I now rotate around Easy as Pie with 2 or 3 other flavours , instead of the other way around. Winter is helping as well as it suits it perfectly.

Like Rodeo just before bedtime in the Siren. So as per @Paul33 , what's next and when please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agreed, I now rotate around Easy as Pie with 2 or 3 other flavours , instead of the other way around. Winter is helping as well as it suits it perfectly.
> 
> Like Rodeo just before bedtime in the Siren. So as per @Paul33 , what's next and when please?


I’m loving being lazy I won’t lie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (8/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> So easy as pie has become a staple juice for me @method1
> 
> What and when is the next one shot going to be?



Hopefully soon!
Had some delays with Shyndo: Mango Sticky Rice but that is still on the cards along with a couple of other surprises.
Thanks for taking the time to give some feedback, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

method1 said:


> Hopefully soon!
> Had some delays with Shyndo: Mango Sticky Rice but that is still on the cards along with a couple of other surprises.
> Thanks for taking the time to give some feedback, much appreciated!


You just keep them coming @method1 , and we will be giving feedback. Cannot wait for the next one though, and the surprises........

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/18)

method1 said:


> Hopefully soon!
> Had some delays with Shyndo: Mango Sticky Rice but that is still on the cards along with a couple of other surprises.
> Thanks for taking the time to give some feedback, much appreciated!


You’re more than welcome!!

Looking forward to all the upcoming surprises!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

Ok you’ve had one day @method1, time is up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/18)

Right so, this one is a winner. I will definitely also keep in rotation.

It is very true to its description - a McDonalds like Apple Pie.
It's not a Dutch or Granma like baked, apple crumble like pie, but a crispy fried one.

You get the crispy, biscuit-like, fried pastry, with the Baked Apple like filling and then the cinnamon sugary finish. Very easy going while still giving a full flavour. It's a nice change from traditional Apple Pie.

I found the sugary cinnamon slightly strong at the recommended percentage, although I reckon most will prefer it there. So I now add 1% HS Ice Cream, just to round off the cinnamon finish.

Great work, a definite keeper, and I look forward to your next One Shots!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

